
German Ham Radio Operator Takes Picture of Solar Eclipse From the Moon - scapecast
https://www.spiegel.de/wissenschaft/weltall/sonnenfinsternis-vom-mond-aus-fotografiert-hobbyfunker-gelingt-spektakulaeres-bild-a-1282377.html
======
dhosek
Spookily good translation of the article (which is interesting in its own
right):

[https://translate.google.com/translate?sl=de&tl=en&u=https%3...](https://translate.google.com/translate?sl=de&tl=en&u=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.spiegel.de%2Fwissenschaft%2Fweltall%2Fsonnenfinsternis-
vom-mond-aus-fotografiert-hobbyfunker-gelingt-spektakulaeres-
bild-a-1282377.html)

------
bdamm
The translation says he's licensed to operate the Chinese satellite. Is that
right? Did he have to get approval to issue the command or was this him on his
own? Quite a nice picture for a satellite that is now defunct. Was the Chinese
satellite's mission already done or did it fail prematurely?

~~~
prewett
It sounds like he's part of China's version of DSN, which is pretty cool! It
seems strange that China is using amateurs instead of just building their own
around the world, but a great opportunity for this guy!

------
ianai
Ok, call me naive, but I hoped this was how he made a visual photo based off
radio waves bounced off the moon somehow. Doesn’t sound possible, but then
that’s where the title sent me!

~~~
gol706
We did leave a mirror on the moon

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lunar_Laser_Ranging_experiment](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lunar_Laser_Ranging_experiment)

------
BlackLotus89
For anyone in here wondering the article states that he added a command to
download the picture to the list of commands he got from the chinese.

The satellite Longjiang 2 was destroyed on the moon (as planned) so you guys
can't get permission "to operate" it ;)

It's times like these where I wish I was a ham operator myself.

------
iancarroll
I too am curious how I can get China to give me instructions on how to operate
their satellite. Any pointers?

------
tokai
Amazing that the Chinese teamed up with an amateur, instead of an other space
agency. It is really impressive how much of an impact amateurs can have in
astronomy and space research.

